# HCG levels 3 weeks post d&c...UPDATE 6.5 weeks later



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

I had a d&c 4 weeks ago for a 12-week pregnancy which had stopped developing at 9.5 weeks. My doc called me at 3 weeks post to tell me the pathology report which he said was a common chromosomal abnormality (triploidy) but wanted to follow my hcg down to zero, I think to rule out molar/partial molar pregnancy. My levels at 3 weeks post were 551. They didn't test prior to the d&c procedure, so I have nothing to compare it to. I have to wait until next week to retest and am so impatient. Does anyone have a similar experience that can tell me what to expect. I feel like the number is high.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

It varies so much person to person that a single number probably isn't going to tell you much. I had my levels drawn prior to my m/c but not after. I was at 58,000 at 9 weeks (baby stopped growing around 6.5 weeks). It took a full month to finally get negatives on HPTs. I've read that the hCG levels drop at the same rate at which they rose, so about by half every two days. I actually plotted that out on a calendar when I miscarried and estimated pretty accurately when I would be back to 0.

I would say don't worry about your number. Hopefully your next draw will come back substantially lower and put your mind at ease. And I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the number is ok. Perhaps slightly higher than most I've seen but there's a huge variation of normal. I think there are some herbs you could take to help your body clear things out faster. But falling HCG takes forever. Mine had to come down from 36000 or so.


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

I would love to know what the name of the herbs are if anyone knows.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you so much!! After scouring the internet for some sort of table of "normal" levels, this information has been extremely helpful. I will plot the numbers out and wait it out.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaydove*
> 
> I would love to know what the name of the herbs are if anyone knows.


I'll try to find it again. It was something I stumbled across when researching Vit C and Parsley for inducing missed miscarriage to move forward. I didn't remember it becuase it didn't apply to me. But I'll look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieK*
> 
> Thank you so much!! After scouring the internet for some sort of table of "normal" levels, this information has been extremely helpful. I will plot the numbers out and wait it out.


Happy to help


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

An update:

I started my period 1.5 weeks after I had that reading of 551, 4.5 weeks after the d&c. Although my doctor wants me to come back to check the levels until zero, I feel much more confident now that things are going in the right direction and happy that I am closer to being able to try again.

Thanks, all.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow so you o'd when your beta was still even above that! That's really good. And I bet AF will clear things out even more and help the number drop


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

I thought the hcg had to be down completely in order to begin your period. Not so? This is my first m/c so I am not so knowledgeable.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope not true. HCG just has to be low enough enough that your body thinks "ok I can ovulate now" and you'll get your period 14 days later, or so. Regardless of where your hcg is at.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

New update:

My levels were 194 2 weeks after the 551 and a few days into my "period." RN told me not to TTC yet until we hit zero. She thinks they will be zero in another few weeks. If I try then, is it likely I will have ovulated, or do I have to wait until after *another* period?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm really confused why she said to wait.... There's no point to it. If your body isn't ready to conceive it won't happen. If you have to wait til 3 weeks after the start of your period to try again, IE, cd 21 or so, there's a fair chance you will have already O'd. Depends how regular you normally are. I'm not regular so I would probably not have o'd and would still have time to catch the egg.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Yet another update:

I am nearly 7 weeks post d&c and 9 days after my hcg was 194. Today it was 276. Huh? Does anyone have any ideas what could be going on?!?! Waiting for my doc to call back.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Also, could this possibly be why I can't lose even one pound, despite keeping my calories at approximately 1500/day and working out 3x/week?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieK*
> 
> Yet another update:
> 
> I am nearly 7 weeks post d&c and 9 days after my hcg was 194. Today it was 276. Huh? Does anyone have any ideas what could be going on?!?! Waiting for my doc to call back.


Sounds to me like some tissue was retained and is still producing hcg. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieK*
> 
> Also, could this possibly be why I can't lose even one pound, despite keeping my calories at approximately 1500/day and working out 3x/week?


Probably not, no.

How long have you been doing this? If you are truly eating 1500 per day (a deficit of about 500 a day) Plus exercise... you SHOULD be losing. Even if the scale doesn't show it. Working out causes damage to the muscles which makes the body retain water to protect the muscle. If this is a new thing, youre weight loss thus far is probably just hiding behind that water. Hang in there. The results of your work will show eventually.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks, BC, for your prompt replies! If there is, indeed, retained tissue, does it always require another d&c?

As far as my weight, I have been counting calories since the day after the d&c, even keeping them between 1300-1400/day for 4 weeks with zero results. Then I joined the gym 2 weeks ago and have gone about 3x/week while increasing my calories to about 1600-1700/day. My weight hasn't budged in either direction!!! This is adding frustration to a situation already dragging out too long.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you measured your tummy/hips/legs at all? maybe your scale just sucks lol. Do you clothes fit any looser?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Also, what type of food are you eating? Eating fewer calories is great but if the food is prepackaged/canned/salty you could just be bloated. What's your average day's intake look like?


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

I hear you, but I'm pretty knowledgeable when it comes to choosing whole, mostly plant-based foods vs. processed stuff. Whole grain cereals with lowfat plain yogurt for breakfast, fish or chicken with loads of roasted veggies and modest amounts of grains like brown rice or quinoa for lunches and dinners. My cheat night is 2 rolls of sushi with white rice and every night I allow myself a 60-calorie Jello pudding snack. I know my portion sizes and caloric contents and the numbers are not budging!!

Anyway, that was really an aside. My doctor wanted me to redraw the hcg today (10 days after the 194) because the 276 was from a different lab so we could just be sure what we're dealing with. I will have to wait until Monday.

If it is retained tissue, what do they do? Do you know? Would it be partial molar with numbers this low? I'm not extremely concerned but rather impatient for the numbers to go down so I can focus on TTC again!!


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Just saw the other post about my clothes. They are definitely NOT getting any looser. If anything, fewer things are fitting me. (


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I really don't know what to tell you about the weight. It kinda defies logic lol.

I think if there was retained tissue they might want to redo the D and C. I'm not sure. I'm not very familiar with D and C's. But I think there are some herbs you can take to help the uterus flush everything else, if that sounds more appealing to you.

Hopefully it was just a difference in labs and your number goes down quickly again.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you again for your help and advice. Like with many things, seems there's nothing to do but wait and do my best.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

The new update, 9.5 weeks post d&c is that the seemingly elevated hcg of 276 (following 194) was actually just discrepancy between the labs because the following day it was 125. 1.5 weeks later, 70. So. Long. To. Wait. Also, I thought I had gotten a period 4 weeks after the d&c but I don't think it was because I haven't stopped bleeding now for 4.5 weeks! Just staining for the last 3, but so annoying.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

How frustrating! I don't understand how lab work can be off by that much. I hope you are down to 0 soon!


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you!

Got the results from latest hcg: 47. Urg. Doc told me to give myself a two-week break from testing (I've been going weekly) since it's unlikely to be negative in one week from now, but might be in two. Still bleeding. Actually the bleeding picked up a bit today. Both the nurse and doctor told me it would probably stop in the next few days. What had been staining/spotting is now soaking a pad or two a day. Hmmm.


----------

